# Do I need to be a Cricket expert for betting?



## Richard (Jun 3, 2020)

It is true that the more you know about Cricket, the better are your chances of winning a bet. However, you don't necessarily need to be an expert and just the basic knowledge of the game is what you need to start placing your bets. For example, you should know what a six is before wagering on 'most match sixes' bet type and what a wicket means before betting on the 'top bowler'. If you are new to Cricket,  see our today's cricket betting tips on Cricket matches to increase your chances of winning.​


----------



## encoupejas (Jun 3, 2020)

Thank you!


----------

